# trash fucking trash everywhere



## sean p (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm so sick an tired of every state I go to there trash an every time I come back there more then last time.
How does everyone feel about this matter?
I'm about to start stacking that shit up every time I run into it an burn it fuck it shit it to much.
I love this world but I hate humans this is why I hind away from people I hate going into any downtown area I rather hind in the woods an be by myself an talk to birds at less I know a bird will not try to stab me hit me in the head with a camp fire wood or a river rock witch all the above has happen more then I can count.


----------



## drewski (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 25, 2015)

sean p said:


> I'm so sick an tired of every state I go to there trash an every time I come back there more then last time.
> How does everyone feel about this matter?
> I'm about to start stacking that shit up every time I run into it an burn it fuck it shit it to much.
> I love this world but I hate humans this is why I hind away from people I hate going into any downtown area I rather hind in the woods an be by myself an talk to birds at less I know a bird will not try to stab me hit me in the head with a camp fire wood or a river rock witch all the above has happen more then I can count.


I personally hate littering anywhere. But I DESPISE seeing litter in the forest/woods/nature/etc. I generally don't clean up litter in or near cities when I see it, but I have been known to clean up other street kids mess after we were all chillin/panhandling on the sidewalk...you never know who's been watching you, and its just good manners. Also, being a surfer - and spending a lot of time in the water - I've picked up trash a lot on beaches. It really saddened me to see all the trash/litter when traveling thru central America. Even in people's own yards. I remember when traveling on ferry boat to the island of Ometepe - a beautiful volcanic island in the middle of this freshwater lake in Nicaragua, and it was common place for old and young alike to toss their empties and wrappers overboard. like WTF?!?!? don't you have more respect for the area you live in


----------



## sean p (Apr 25, 2015)

drewski said:


>



Oh my fucking god I needed that thank you. Lmao


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 25, 2015)

You should see Morocco...They openly toss stuff into the wind as a normality.


----------



## Odin (Apr 25, 2015)

You need to watch this doc... it's good.


----------



## Ivylust (Apr 25, 2015)

I completely agree..
I met this guy in Idaho a lil while ago and we were sitting by a river, he pulled out some dye to make his hair blonde.
Ended up throwing the bottle, box, and everything into the stream..
I was shocked, I shoulda pushed his ass in.
So many people just throw their fucking trash everywhere..
Lame


----------



## sean p (Apr 25, 2015)

Left Memphis some hours back now I'm Nashville an hey what do you know more trash I can't wait to get to the rockys people don't do this shit over there.


----------



## Ivylust (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm by the west coast, rain rain rain here.. Rigs are flowing down into the drains


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 25, 2015)

I was pretty young when I saw this commercial in the 70's. I went ice fishing with an Indian last year who threw his cigarette butts and trash on the ice. Go figure.

At least it is in color.


----------



## drewski (Apr 25, 2015)

sean p said:


> Oh my fucking god I needed that thank you. Lmao


Haha glad I could help ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Odin (Apr 25, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I went ice fishing with an Indian last year who threw his cigarette butts and trash on the ice. Go figure.



Okay... I am gonna play devils advocate here for a second on the topic of littering... 

And believe me this just hit my cranium right now after Mmmmmmichaels comment on fishing.

If you think about the way nomadic and primitive human societies worked... they did not have the same concern of "littering" that we do in modern society.

Back in more primitive times... I bet everything except say metal objects were quickly decomposed even when discarded... and all materials were of a more natural composition that did not harm the environment when discarded.

(For example that Styrofoam cup... used to be a clay cup or banana leaf woven cup... that plastic spoon used to be a twig or branch carved or even a piece of stone flint to scoop food... or even in closer modern times... a metal... like lead...(not that that was good for ya...lol) )

So humans might have it by now to a certain extent hardwired into them (nature nurture remember? our environment often encodes behaviors to generations to come... look up epigenetics) to discard objects/consumables that they deem to be insignificant... and they simply for the most part have not caught up with the fact that the materials and technology we use to produce quick disposable items is not compatible with our environment and habitation. Added to the fact that most modern humans are also verily far removed from the "earth habitat"
And also SUPERCHARGE that with the fast paced consumerism of today's society...

Sigh... then

I don't find it surprising that we are a bunch of trash producing zombies. 

Wake up.


----------



## Durp (Apr 26, 2015)

I wonder what the next dominant species will think about all our crap after we go extinct....


----------



## kokomojoe (Apr 26, 2015)

The hop out in Oakland is the worst I've ever seen


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 26, 2015)

i don't see how epigenetics has anything to do with it. it seems to me to be an easy excuse for lack of respect and being lazy (i.e. not wanting to pack your trash out).


----------



## spectacular (Apr 26, 2015)

Burning it will cause more pollution.. With more of it being created every day there's no real incentive to care since it seems like no matter how much we clean up there will be more.


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay how can I compose my thoughts on this. 

@iamwhatiam 

Take an archaeological site. Like something of a primitive village with a fire pit.
When you do a dig on one of those how do you often learn about it?

Through the discarded trash.

Pieces of broken pottery. Bones of animals the group of nomads ate. Beads and shells and petrified junk.

So when I say epigenetics. I am looking at, or saying that the influence of thousands of years of human development have coded certain behavior into people.

ie... "discard that which is insignificant"

I don't have any proof, I'm not a scholar or professor. I'm just throwing out an idea.

I am also not making an excuse for those that are lazy and disrespectful.
In todays world most of us are aware and educated enough to be responsible for actions of ours that impact the environment.

I'm just throwing out a possible contributing factor.
Illustrating, if, when we don't take the effort to think... tossing a piece of trash can be like a primitive reflex?


----------



## spectacular (Apr 26, 2015)

Perhaps instead of having a standoffish attitude towards the mounds of trash we should make like the trash diggers in that article posted by Tude a few days ago and become comfortable with the trash. Only then can we begin to turn it into something useful


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2015)

Another great doc on garbage.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 26, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> Perhaps instead of having a standoffish attitude towards the mounds of trash we should make like the trash diggers in that article posted by Tude a few days ago and become comfortable with the trash. Only then can we begin to turn it into something useful


The trash has to go somewhere. I'd rather see it in a huge mound somewhere than scattered throughout nature/wilderness. Instead of becoming comfortable with trash, maybe we should learn to stop making so much of it in the fucking first place?


----------



## Wawa (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll carry my trash with me for days on a bike if I have to rather then ditching it in the woods, but all the same I have mixed feeling about it.

The problem isn't trash not being put in the right place, the problem is that we have non composting materials that we dispose of after a single use. Consider that for most of human history, our "trash" was all plant, animal, or mineral castoffs. Midden heaps. Poop and shells, rotten hides and mouldy grain. Stuff that eventually goes away if you throw it out the window. Now our trash sticks around, so we bury it out of sight and mind. Trashed roads and parks and trails, woods and beaches are ugly, but maybe we need that uglyiness to remind us that THIS IS A MAJOR PROBLEM.

That being said... yeah I still clean up after myself and others because it feels like the right thing to do.


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2015)

Wawa said:


> The problem isn't trash not being put in the right place, the problem is that we have non composting materials that we dispose of after a single use.





Wawa said:


> Consider that for most of human history, our "trash" was all plant, animal, or mineral castoffs. Midden heaps. Poop and shells, rotten hides and mouldy grain. Stuff that eventually goes away if you throw it out the window.



Yup... I basically said the same thing in previous posts. A clay cup is not a plastic cup. :S

Re-purposing the non decomposables is a way to go though. Check out that garbage warrior doc I posted up prev page.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 26, 2015)

Will do... in a few days when I have wifi instead of a tiny pittance of mobile data. Seriously am going to appreciate the bounty of free hotspots in the US when I get back.


----------



## hermitdan (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been staying at Ocean Beach CA for a couple months in my van. There are hundreds of travelers living rough or in their vehicles. The litterbugs really piss off the locals! I often pick up extra trash when walking to a garbage can with my stuff. What really gripes me are the assholes that pee on the rolls of toilet paper in the beach bathrooms or plug the toilets, so no one can use them. I get as hopeless as the next guy about politics, the economy, the police, etc. But don't see the point in making everyone else around ticked off or miserable.


----------



## sean p (Apr 27, 2015)

Wawa said:


> I'll carry my trash with me for days on a bike if I have to rather then ditching it in the woods, but all the same I have mixed feeling about it.
> 
> The problem isn't trash not being put in the right place, the problem is that we have non composting materials that we dispose of after a single use. Consider that for most of human history, our "trash" was all plant, animal, or mineral castoffs. Midden heaps. Poop and shells, rotten hides and mouldy grain. Stuff that eventually goes away if you throw it out the window. Now our trash sticks around, so we bury it out of sight and mind. Trashed roads and parks and trails, woods and beaches are ugly, but maybe we need that uglyiness to remind us that THIS IS A MAJOR PROBLEM.
> 
> That being said... yeah I still clean up after myself and others because it feels like the right thing to do.


All so true


----------



## Art101 (Apr 27, 2015)

I live by pack it in,pack it out.I will go collect garbage at times as it is an eyesore for everyone.I am amazed the amount of crap people chuck out the windows and just let blow away here in Jersey.Seems like all the open lands here have this coating of garbage not to mention the backsides of fences...Seriously.


----------



## Durp (May 14, 2015)

Everytime I get into jersey I immediately have to poop.


----------



## Art101 (May 14, 2015)

ll its the Garbage State...I miss WA.


----------

